# Samsung Syncmaster 193P



## big_sizzla (Aug 6, 2009)

Hello boys and girls of TSF,

I am attempting to repair a Samsung Syncmaster 193P LCD Monitor. The issue is as follows:

Powers on OK, light is on and so on.. However, screen shows nothing, tried swapping cables and it still didnt work. I held up a flashlight when connected to pc and i can see the information on the screen as if it works fine; its just that theres no illumination on the screen, so i know the inverters in ok condition.

I found one person who had a similar issue on fixya.com and they said to resolder the transformer and that should fix it... tried it and didnt work..

Im pretty sure the backlight is no good.. my question is, is this something i can repair myself, and if so.. is it an expensive one? Also, where can i get it and how difficult is this to repair.. im not a technician, im a pc enthusiast and can perform most repairs myself though.

Its a great monitor and i dont want to throw it out, or sell it for parts.. im hoping its like a 20$ repair (by the way i live in toronto, canada..)



Thanks in advance for all the help.


----------

